# Repairing Futon metal bars?



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Use at you own risk:


2 car batteries, some 1/0 cable, a welding rod and clamp. Connect + to + and - to - on the batteries with battery cables, and connect - to clamp amd + to rod. Clamp to metal frame and weld the piece by touching the rod to the place you want to weld.

Or you could try a torch and some strong solder.

Don't you know kids shouldn't jump on the furniture? :laughing:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Drill thru the rod and install a nut, lock washer and a bolt.
Ron


----------



## mikehende (Nov 28, 2007)

Ron6519 said:


> Drill thru the rod and install a nut, lock washer and a bolt.
> Ron


I don't understand this Ron, the bar does not lap over the frame, the bar is welded on the inside of the frame.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Doesn't the bar rest on the square tubing just before it hits the round tubing where the weld broke?
Ron


----------



## mikehende (Nov 28, 2007)

It only rests on the square tubing for support, that whole frame moves when the futon is being is being opened or closed and the square tubing is a fixed support between the 2 end posts.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Use a big sheet metal screw and drill it into the big tube opposite the small tube, so it goes into the end of the small tube. It won't hold it tight, but it should provide some support.


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

take the rod and beat the child with it LOL you don't know anyone who is into cars or a grease monkey? welders are cheap and easy now days, I have 3, 2 mig and an arc. Are you near Tampa FL?


----------



## mikehende (Nov 28, 2007)

It looks like welding might be my best option to get it sturdy again, I am in NY, will ask around.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

There's always JB Weld and duct tape...


----------

